# Service Engine Soon/Sensor Issues



## VANBEEK (Jun 14, 2005)

I recently bought a 1998 Altima GXE. It has 120,000 miles. About 800 miles after I bought the car, the service engine soon light came on. I checked the codes and got 0325 Knock Sensor and 0440 EVAP. I was wondering what would be the best approach for fixing these problems. I am going to check around the charcoal canister for cracks or anything like that, but beyond that is there something I should do before I purchase and install either of these parts.

I noticed somewhere that when there is an EVAP problem you can smell gas in the engine area. I do remember smelling gas at one point, I haven't checked for it again. 

Also, where is a good place to purchase parts that are not too expensive? Should I replace one of these first? Are either of these issues serious? Thanks.


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

well, in an answer to your question the best wa to know for sure is to have the vehicle checked out by a liscenced mechanic. Other than that, the cheapest place to get parts may be your local junkyard. Some Auto parts places may or may not stock some common items, like the knock sensor, but the charcoal canister sounds like a dealer item only. You may ask, but doing the dealer route will not be cheap.


----------



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

sentra2nr said:


> well, in an answer to your question the best wa to know for sure is to have the vehicle checked out by a liscenced mechanic. Other than that, the cheapest place to get parts may be your local junkyard. Some Auto parts places may or may not stock some common items, like the knock sensor, but the charcoal canister sounds like a dealer item only. You may ask, but doing the dealer route will not be cheap.



I had the same codes come up but at 98K on my 98 Altima GXE... after i had the codes read by my mechanic he called for the KNock sensor no one sold it in my area.. NEW... i went online and bought a used one for a hundred bucks that is the best price i got... as for the evap... Check your gas cap and make sure after you fill up that you are turning it tight... if you still get the code... then i had to replace the EVAP clyinoid... it was 30 bucks or so... i really dont know,.. ,y mechanic is my girl friends father so he just gives me a price

let me know how it goes


----------

